# Juiced 2 ruckelt hilfe!!!



## Finntroll_83 (6. Mai 2009)

Juiced 2 ruckelt bei meinem Kollegen. Keine Ahnung was ich noch machen soll! Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Danke schon ma im vorraus!

System: Asus P5Q Pro
            Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
            4 GB OCZ Platinum 1066er
            Zotac Nvidia 9800 GTX


----------



## boss3D (6. Mai 2009)

Wahnsinn, dass das Game auch noch jemand spielt ... 

@ Topic
Ist der neueste Treiber installiert? Hast du in der nVidia Systemsteuerung vielleicht alles auf _Qualität_ anstatt _Performance_ gestellt? In welcher Auflösung zockt dein Kumpel? Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn es am VRAM scheitert.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (6. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich sollte der PC für das alte Spiel locker ausreichen...ruckelt das Spiel von Beginn an oder fängt es erst nach paar Minuten an?

Mit Fraps sich auch mal die fps anzeigen lassen...


----------



## Finntroll_83 (6. Mai 2009)

Also er meint das ruckelt von Anfang an. Die fps anzeigen lassen muss ich mal noch machen.

In der nvidia Systemsteuerung ist es auch auf Performance gestellt.

Auflösung:800 x 600


----------



## boss3D (6. Mai 2009)

Und wie sieht es mit dem Treiber aus?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (6. Mai 2009)

Finntroll_83 schrieb:


> Auflösung:800 x 600




 Das soll ruckeln ? Bei der Hardware ? 

Hab mal was dazu rausgsucht :

*MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS (Minimale Systemanforderungen):*
  Windows XP (Service Pack 2) / Windows Vista
  Processor type : Intel Pentium 4 3.0 Ghz / AMD XP X2 4200+
  (Arbeitsspeicher 1.5 GB RAM
  6 GB available hard drive space (6 GB freier Festplattenspeicher) 
  256 MB DirectX 9.0 compatible card / nVIDIA GeForce™ 6600 / ATI Radeon X1300
  DirectX 9.0 compatible sound card
  >=64kbps Internet connection with low latency Cable/DSL speeds for multiplayer
  Keyboard, Mouse

*HIGH SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS (Optimale Systemanforderungen):*
  Windows XP (Service Pack 2) / Windows Vista
  Processor type : Intel Core2 Duo E6700 / AMD 64 X2 5200+
  (Arbeitsspeicher 2.0 GB RAM
  6 GB available hard drive space (6 GB freier Festplattenspeicher)
  512 MB DirectX 9.0c compatible card / nVIDIA GeForce 8800 / ATI Radeon X2800
  DirectX 9.0 compatible sound card
  >=512kbps Internet connection with low latency Cable/DSL/T1+ speeds for multiplayer
  Keyboard, Mouse, Microsoft 360 compatible controller


Also er sollte das Spiel locker spielen können auch in höheren Auflösungen !

Ist es denn nur bei diesem Spiel so das es ruckelt oder auch bei anderen Games ?

Mfg Micha


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Mai 2009)

ist das Game aufm auktuellsten Stand gepatcht? Juiced 2 lief in der Verkaufsversion fast garnicht da es selbst auf schnellen Rechnern ruckelte...


----------



## Finntroll_83 (7. Mai 2009)

Also Graka treiber hat er den neusten drauf sagt er.

Das es locker laufen sollte meine ich ja auch. (mit dem System)

Und Patches hab ich noch keine gefunden.


----------



## Lexx (7. Mai 2009)

Was ich mich noch erinnern kann, daß Juiced 2 eine Konsolenportierung war/ist und "angeblich" äußerst schlecht umgesetzt/programmiert wurde (hat auch auf der XBOX 1 geruckelt). Das Ruckeln wurde auch in der damaligen PCG erwähnt, auch daß es nicht zu beseitigen war..
.. und auch eine sehr schlechte Bewertung bekam..


----------



## Finntroll_83 (7. Mai 2009)

Hab jetzt gegoogelt wie blöd aber keine richtigen patches gefunden.

Wenn jemand noch welche hat und hier rein stellen kann, das wäre Super nett!!!

Danke schon ma


----------



## boss3D (7. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube, für Juiced 2 ist auch nie ein Patch erschienen. THQ hat das Game nach der vernichtenden Kritik sozusagen "aufgegeben" ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Lexx (7. Mai 2009)

Gibts auch keinen.. 


PS: was sind "richtige/unrichtige" Patches.. ?


----------



## Finntroll_83 (7. Mai 2009)

Hab da nen " No Intro Patch " gefunden aber was das sein soll hab ich auch keine Ahnung! 

Also wenn es keine anderen Patches gibt dann ist das wieder mal ein Spiel für die Tonne!

Danke an alle die mir versucht haben zu helfen!

Von meiner Seite kann das hier zu gemacht werden.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (7. Mai 2009)

Dreh mal die Hardwarebeschleunigung und Konvertierungsqualität für den Sound ganz runter, so läuft es auf meinem Sys einigermasen. Am flüssigsten lief J2 bei mir, nachdem ich 3 von 4 Speicherriegel ausgebaut habe ( waren dann 1024 MB )...dann waren aber manche Texturen verschwommen
Grüße,
Marvin


----------

